# Pink Centrepieces & Wedding Decorations



## Connah'sMommy

Any1 know where i can get some really unique pink wedding decorations/centrepieces?

Its only for a wedding reception as im getting married abroad but i want a huge wedding reception over here after :D :happydance:
xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

What kind of thing are you thinking? As our centre pieces we had bowls of floating candles shaped as roses and glass 'bubbles' which floated amongst the candles and small glass stones lining the bottom. 

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-364-2.jpg

You could do the same but with pink candles (can get them from any garden centre)?

We also had large clear crystals (from the White Company) and different shaped and sized glass pots with silver and gold (you can get pink) M&Ms and mini foil wrapped eggs (it was Easter ;)) and had the favours too with gerbera petals scattered everywhere (you could dye them?)

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-379.jpg

Take a look on Confetti, it's a great website for lots of little things.


----------



## MrsVenn

How about tall vases with lots of pink long stems (usually can get things like this from a decent garden centre or Cargo, a shop like that) and you could put battery operated fairy lights going up them? That would be very pretty!


----------



## Kimboowee

Big martini glasses with pink flowers !

Were going for fish bowls with floating flowers


----------



## Connah'sMommy

leaning towards floating pink candles or maybe pink lillies..not looking for a specific style of centrepiece just something unique :)xxx


----------



## Rhiana79

https://www.diyfavourboxes.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=98_198 

this is a good site for favour boxes etc, reasonable prices and all the colours of the rainbow.


----------

